# Amplificador First Watt - F4



## juanma (Mar 12, 2009)

Que opinan de esto:

_*Se trata de una etapa de potencia que no tiene ganancia de tensión, solamente tiene ganancia de corriente y no lleva realimentación negativa.*
Por este motivo se necesita un preamplificador con suficiente ganancia para llegar al máximo de salida.

Algunos datos del F4:
Pot. = 30 watt / 8 ohm
Vmax = 20 Vpk = 14,14 Vrms
Por tanto necesitamos un previo con una ganancia mínima de unos 23 dB suponiendo una entrada de 1V en el previo._

http://www.lcardaba.com/projects/f4.htm
http://www.firstwatt.com/downloads/f4_om.pdf => esquema del amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Que opinan de esto:
> 
> _*Se trata de una etapa de potencia que no tiene ganancia de tensión, solamente tiene ganancia de corriente y no lleva realimentación negativa.*
> Por este motivo se necesita un preamplificador con suficiente ganancia para llegar al máximo de salida.
> ...



HHUUUUMMMMMMM! Me parece delirante, y esto que dice lo mata...

_The combination of a simple Class A circuit operated without feedback and the 
excellent objective performance gives us a superb sounding amplificadorfier.  The low 
distortion, bandwidth extension, and high damping results in midrange clarity, 
treble detail, and control on the bottom end.   

*While these are available from most good solid state amplificadorfiers, the F4 also brings 
depth, imaging, midrange warmth and top end sweetness.* _

Saludos!


----------



## maligno (Dic 27, 2009)

hola, siempre me ha gustado este amplificador; pero quede con alguna duda. ¿que previo es recomendable? .
lo digo por la ganancia minima que exigiria.


----------

